

Meet Cupid: Its not for Dating - SirDuffman
https://github.com/lgrangeia/cupid/
Here&#x27;s the latest in the HeartBleed fiasco. Those of you running 802.1x with EAP should make sure your systems are fully patched
======
dredmorbius
TL;DR: It's a Heartbleed exploit.

